# The Conversion of Scandinavia



## Ravens (Dec 22, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any in-depth, scholarly treatments of Scandinavia's conversion from paganism to Christianity? I'd actually be interested in works that deal with all of the Germanic lands and peoples, even continental, but especially the Scandinavian countries.

The only primary sources I can think of off-hand would be the Icelandic sagas, where some of the pagan/Christian tension is retained.

Anyway, I don't want to waste any time reading through "okay" books on the topic. Can anyone recommend some excellent tomes?

Many thanks!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 22, 2007)

Scandinavia quit being pagan?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2007)

My wife enjoyed Carlyle's history of the kings of Norway.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2007)

The book (not movie) _Beowulf_


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 22, 2007)

Kenneth Scott Latourette's history of missions books are the most detailed history of missions out there. Just look online and figure out what volume.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2007)

Does Northern Germany count as part of Scandinavia? If so, then Rushdoony's mp3 Islam and the Frontier Age is interesting.


----------

